
Foregen: Using Regenerative Medicine to Undo Male Genital Mutilation - M5x7wI3CmbEem10
https://www.foregen.org/
======
M5x7wI3CmbEem10
a well-known streamer named Mew2King was recently on YouTube trending talking
about how his circumcision has led to suicidal ideation[1]

there have already been reports of people taking their life because of
it[2][3], so I thought I’d share some hope to those who may also be suffering

there is also a fairly large group on Reddit using manual restoration methods
to recover some of what was lost[4] and also a Foregen subreddit[5]

[1] [https://youtu.be/vVuEST8RdL8](https://youtu.be/vVuEST8RdL8)

[2] [https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-
england-47292307](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-47292307)

[3]
[http://reddit.com/r/circumcisiongrief](http://reddit.com/r/circumcisiongrief)

[4]
[http://reddit.com/r/foreskin_restoration](http://reddit.com/r/foreskin_restoration)

[5] [http://reddit.com/r/foregen](http://reddit.com/r/foregen)

